# Greencard for a Spouse of a Greencard holder WHAT DO I NEED?!!



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

Ok so I was going to go see my husband but now we have decided to just wait it out and file for a greencard.

He is currently living in CT and I live in England.

We have been reading that it is taking the same length of time now to get a greencard for a spouse regardless of whether the petitioner is a green card holder or a u.s citizen. 

Green card wait for spouse of a U.S. citizen or spouse of a permanent resident is the same - NY Daily News

Anyway, I have read so much on the subject I am just confused as to what we need.

Obviously we will file the I-130 but what goes with it...?

How many G325A's do I need? Do I sign one and my spouse? Do I need to sign an affidavit of support? Is that just for me or for my spouse as well?

I will put together support evidence myself, I can do all that. I am just confused with the forms.

Also, can I pay online for the form or do you send a cheque?

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa 
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf
you do little the US citizen does all the work


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok thank you.

Do I need a Police Certificate???


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tiamaria16 said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> Do I need a Police Certificate???


If you follow the link Davis1 provided you will find all the details including "required documents". Documents the Applicant Must Submit to the NVC


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for your help.

I am just so confused. I don't have a police record but I suppose I can get a CRB if they really need it.

Also, do I file the I-130 and the I-485? It isn't very clear to me or I am just stupid. Probably the latter


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thanks doe this Davis.

Two more questions. I am in England so do I need the I-485. I don't think I do because I am not adjusting my status

Secondly, Do I just send the forms in initially? I want to send it in asap really but won't have the police check for a few days so can I send in supporting evidence a little later? Do they request this at a later date?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tiamaria16 said:


> Thanks doe this Davis.
> 
> Two more questions. I am in England so do I need the I-485. I don't think I do because I am not adjusting my status
> 
> Secondly, Do I just send the forms in initially? I want to send it in asap really but won't have the police check for a few days so can I send in supporting evidence a little later? Do they request this at a later date?


Just start reading the information which has been provided. Please!!!
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

It reads "1st step" - click on it.
It reads "next steps "click on it.
It does into detail about documentation/fees/...


----------

